# Knife Pictures.....Finally.....



## Percy (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are some pictures of Knives I have made over the past little while

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/050_zps2e03fc06.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/DSC00009_zps7fae237d.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/DSC00057_zps0d3497bd.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/LonestarBowie_zps92422a47.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/damascus_skinner_zpseb9150dd.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/9958_378352212277523_1316061299_n_zpsb0400513.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/DSC00094_zpsdc048c09.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/damascusPocketknife_zps367bfa29.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/58870_378179595628118_2045452112_n_zps73880f96.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/531197_205213606258052_1798925075_n_zps8a36a1f2.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Knives/folder_zps16ceec0d.jpg

Some of these have various wood handles, a couple are Ivory, and Mammoth Ivory, and a few sheephorn as well.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

We obviously have yet another knife making artist in our ranks. Those are all gorgeous. That blackish folder and sheath is really awesome. What kind of sheath is that, how does it work? Almost looks like a belt but too short for a belt. Super nice combo whatever it is.


----------



## justturnin (Jul 28, 2013)

AMAZING Percy!!! Simply amazing.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 28, 2013)

The amount of detail in there is just amazing. Like the liner behind the scale on the Damascus folder that creates that thin black line - and the file work on several of the spines. Top shelf work 
Scott


----------



## Percy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the comments it is a living that I have enjoyed for 22 years now.
The black handle folder is with the gun sling the buyer wanted out of wildebeast. The folder pouch funs inline with the strap and is up close to the snap on the forearm of the gun. The folder is one of my folding hunters that has a 4 1/2 inch blade. The handle material is dymond wood sine the customer wanted it to match his rifle with the silver and black dymond wood stock and the wildebeast strap matchs very well.
Thanks for looking and giving feedback.
Anyone ever in the Lufkin area is welcome to come by and play.


Percy


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, all very nice, thanks for showing them all. :hatsoff:


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 28, 2013)

WOW WOW did I say WOW! Percy those are off the charts. I really like the light colored folder (1st one) with the Damascus blade and awesome spine work!! What are the scales from?


----------



## drycreek (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll agree absolutely beautiful. They are all great but number three has to be my favorite.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 28, 2013)

I went through those pictures about 10 times trying to pick out my favourite. I couldn't. I love them all. Just fantastic work.


----------



## SENC (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome knives... particularly fond of that light colored damascus folder.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2013)

Percy they all look great. I see you have the same fondness for ivory that I do. 
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 29, 2013)

REALLy nice Knifes- I like the ivory ones also.


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

Those scales are interior of Mammoth Ivory Fossilized.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 12, 2013)

Percy, I just ordered some more mamoth ivory and it seems like the price has jumped every time I do! Sambar stag is another one that's gone ballistic. Hard to hold prices the way the cost of material is going crazy.
Robert


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome blades Percy. Like others have said it is hard to chose just one as my favorite. 

I hunt in Diboll and stay in Lufkin at a friends house. Would love to come by your shop and spend an afternoon.


----------



## Percy (Aug 14, 2013)

[Robert you are certainly right about the price of Ivory and Sanbar Stag. I have started using a lot more woods, especially the ones that I can get that are Texas woods. I go west and cut mesquite and then cut a lot of burl in the east Texas area that I live. I still have quite a stash of Ivory but really hold to it tight for the right knife and customer. Making a short bowie out of damascus that was made from steel from the USS Texas and it will have a fluted Ivory handle. Hope all is well with you and yours keep up the grinding.

Percy


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, just finished grinding 22 blades and have them foil wraped for heat treating and now I've started working on some slip joint and lock back folders. Not my favorite thing to do but I wanted to make me a folder with a warrencliffe and clip point blade like a medium size trapper.


----------



## Molokai (Aug 20, 2013)

Great looking knives,
everything is in details.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Yes, just finished grinding 22 blades and have them foil wraped for heat treating and now I've started working on some slip joint and lock back folders. Not my favorite thing to do but I wanted to make me a folder with a warrencliffe and clip point blade like a medium size trapper.



Robert - a build thread on those would be awesome. If you don't have the time for that if you will take a bunch of progress pics, I will help you post them


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 22, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, just finished grinding 22 blades and have them foil wraped for heat treating and now I've started working on some slip joint and lock back folders. Not my favorite thing to do but I wanted to make me a folder with a warrencliffe and clip point blade like a medium size trapper.
> ...


Right now I'm in the design phase which is reguiring a lot of experamenting and fine tuning. I've got two patterns finished and one almost ready. When I get the last one finished I'll try to take pictures of a built from start to finish.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 22, 2013)

Very nice.. I'm looking for a blade smith who could make me a Damascus laredo type bowie.. I can swap exotic woods and even stabilized and colored, very soon


----------



## JonLanier (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm in love with picture #8. That is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 25, 2013)

The engraved knife...did you do the engraving? How did the blade get engraved...it's so hard. I'd like to see a close up of the engraving if you have a pic of it. Thanks, Gary


----------



## therichinc (Aug 25, 2013)

Home body - Novell foster did the engraving on that knife. It was for display only so it probably want as high on Rockwell scale as a using Bowie would have been. Could have made it easier to engrave. I'll ask dad if he has any more pics of it.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 25, 2013)

I"m pretty sure I see a hamon line about 1/2" up from the edge which means the blade was edge quenched. That would allow the rest of the blade to be soft enough to be ingraved and still be usable.


----------



## Percy (Aug 26, 2013)

the engraved bowie is ATS-34 and was heat treated after engraving. Rockwell 58. I put it in a pouch of stainless foil and filled it wil nitrogen and then let it cool before opening pouch after heat treating and tempering. Came out very clean and finished it off with a 15 micron belt after I filled the engraving with 24 hour epoxy so the buffer would not round the edges.
Engraving done by Norvel Foster, on one side it says
The Lone Star State, Celebrating 150 years, and on the other it says From the Alamo to the Moon.
The handle is Red Oak Burl, Blade is 12 inches long. It was originally made for George Bush when he was Gov. , but someone offered me toooo much money for it so I sold it instead. Did not leave me in good favor with Georges secretary who had set up me presenting it to the Gov for pictures and all. But money talks.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

Percy said:


> ....It was originally made for George Bush when he was Gov. , but someone offered me toooo much money for it so I sold it instead. Did not leave me in good favor with Georges secretary who had set up me presenting it to the Gov for pictures and all. But money talks.



:lolol::lolol::lolol:



That is awesome. I won't say what I think of GB - suffice to say I'm glad someone else got that work of art.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 26, 2013)

Boy was I wrong about the hamon line. It sure looked like it had one in that picture but that's not possible if it's ATS34. I do love story behind the knife though.


----------

